
Rotten Tomatoes will start verifying ticket purchases for audience reviews - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/23/rotten-tomatoes-verified-audience-score/
======
tareqak
I think Yelp should do something similar. To be fair, I don't know how, but I
think giving a review without having tried a good or a service from a business
on Yelp seems misleading. Same thing for Amazon (e.g. verified reviews only).

------
joelx
This is super important to prevent the rampant fake reviews.

